# IEM for Samsung Galaxy S3



## a2mn2002 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys!!!
I need iem for Canadian Galaxy S3 @1000 .

1. Should not be bassy n have a balanced sound.
2. I mostly use laying on the bed.
3 Should be available on Flipkart.
4. Should loud enough.
   Plz help me to choose.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 12, 2015)

Somebody reply


----------



## nondroid (Dec 12, 2015)

Mi piston 3


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 12, 2015)

Anything else ? 
Its out of stock


----------



## rj27 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sennheiser CX 180


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 12, 2015)

Is it compatible with s3 ?
Is it street II ?
Or plz provide the link of review  in TDF .

- - - Updated - - -

EM1 and ES18 are also in my list. 
But I don't know which one is good .
Mostly earphones have low volume , so don't  want this .


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

[MENTION=90145]a2mn2002[/MENTION] yup that's the Street 2 and it should/will be compatible. I'd suggest you the Sennheiser one above the ES18 any day.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 14, 2015)

My budget is Rs.1500 now !!!
Plz suggest .

- - - Updated - - -

How's cx380 OR creative EP 630s ?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone plz guide me. I am noob in Audio section.Don't know which one to choose.
1. CX 180
2. PL 11/21
3. CX 380
4. SM E10 ???
 It should be easy driven by Galaxy S3 with enough volume. I don't need boomy , just want punchy bass without sacrificing clarity.


----------



## rj27 (Dec 15, 2015)

Don't go for cx 380 as the production of this model was stopped in 2009 and 99.9% selling now are fake.

I also have the same requirements as yours in similar budget for my indian S3, though I need to get my headphone jack replaced first. I had zeroed down on 2 models of different budgets cx180 ~1k and the sound magic E10s ~ 2k. Will have to see which one I end up getting as both are great for their prices.


----------

